# Colnago for Ferrari CF8



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

the new CF8, in two colors


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

no thanks...... hate the.font used on the downtube.... and thats just for starters


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Its supposed to be techno chic ... but I think it seriously looks awful .... I would take it and repaint it if I ever get it free though...


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Hate to say it, but I'm also not a fan of the paint scheme. Guess it's supposed to be edgy and techy, but it looks more like a random jumble of discordant ideas. I also have no idea what "Colnago for Ferrari" means, except that it will be priced like a Ferrari.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I really regret the way Colnago is heading with this on the esthetic side at least, as I heard the frames are still great.

maybe these years will be remembered like Gibson's and Fender's bad years (70's and 80's) ?

and why the english, Colnago is Italian FFS, Colnago per Ferrari would be better.

Hopefully just like them Colnago return to its roots and do it right again


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Salsa and others - do you think there's a difference between how American (or just non-Italian) consumers see the brand, compared to what the company wants its image to be? I think many Americans think of the past when they think of Colnago - the glory years of the marque, and of Italy in the pro peleton. I'm sure Colnago doesn't want to rest on its laurels, or be seen as a dinosaur in the market. Its telling that so many in this forum would gasp in horror at seeing a Colnago equipped with Shimano, and yet... here's the manufacturer showing two of its priciest bikes with Di2.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Sablotny said:


> Salsa and others - do you think there's a difference between how American (or just non-Italian) consumers see the brand, compared to what the company wants its image to be? I think many Americans think of the past when they think of Colnago - the glory years of the marque, and of Italy in the pro peleton. I'm sure Colnago doesn't want to rest on its laurels, or be seen as a dinosaur in the market. Its telling that so many in this forum would gasp in horror at seeing a Colnago equipped with Shimano, and yet... here's the manufacturer showing two of its priciest bikes with Di2.


As a middle age American who statistically represents the predominant Colnago buyer in this country, I see the brand for what it represented during the golden years. Its appeal is the artisan's vision from its traditionalism, its construction techniques down to its paint schemes.

I do understand why some of Colnago's decisions on the new direction were probably made, but from the fan's point of view, I am not fond of. 

I understand the cost saving implications of the monocoque designs; such a bike, however, does not represent what Colnago stands for, at least to me. Why should I buy an Asian made Colnago over a Specialized, Trek, 'Dale or others, considering how difficult it is to find Colnagos in stock and ready to be demoed in addition to paying a premium and waiting for delivery?

I understand the rush to fit as many people to the same frame, especially when unqualified bike shops do the fitting, but I prefer the traditional frames over sloping. I like the availability of a complete array of sizes; it stands for the opportunity of the best fitting available, short of going custom. It represents the precision of fitting the bike to the individual. However, to reap the benefits of the broad spectrum of available frames, qualified shops ought to to the fitting, and unfortunately a lot of the Colnago shops do not have qualified people to do that. So yes, I understand why the company may want a lesser inventory of more forgiving frame sizes but I don't like it because it does not represent the precision the brand ought to continue being about.

I understand the cost implications of departing from the paint schemes of the past eras but I don't like it. The old paint jobs added to the soul of the bike. The new ones, do not. They are just like any other of the mass produced, outsourced frames.

I understand that Colnago appears to understand some of these points and possibly that's why the "Made in Italy" sticker is with a fond as large as the Colnago name itself. The lugged frames are offered in both sloping and traditional sizes although LBSs here do favor the sloping more. Is this a marketing experiment together with the new paint schemes to see how the market will react?

What Colnago needs to understand, IMO, is that for the brand top flyers (C59, EPQ) to continue selling in this country for 1.75 times what they are being sold for in Europe and for the consumer to continue dealing with a rather poor distribution network ordering units sight unseen, the brand needs to maintain its artisan heritage. This is the true value of the brand because let's face it, the average bike of today is as good as the top bike of the old days. The distinction between the good and very good bikes is getting tighter and tighter.

So from this perspective, yes, there might be a difference on how Colnago is viewed compared to what Colnago may want their image to be if we are to judge from their recent actions.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Would Ferrari do this to a Ferrari? No.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Some very good points DC.... but I'd like to add Colnago is all about the racing heritage too. But lately they have reduced their profile on the race scene, part from Europcar. 

I know it's tough for bike companies to compete with all the blah brands like Specialized,Trek etc. as they can afford to cough millions to have teams ride their frames but Colnago really does need a Racing profile IMHO>

I agree too that the lower end Colnagos seem a waste of time,money and effort to me because they are competing in a huge market and won't ever do well.

I worry that they will eventually drop the traditional frame geometry for the more modern shopping trolley look..... All their advertising is done with slopers......

But getting back to the OP.... that thing looks cheap,nasty and don;t get me started on teh aesthetics of the SI saddle seatpost config....


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

@ corky

I agree with your statements about exposure on the racing scene. However, it's a double edge sword; you can't do it half cocked and it's tough to compete with the big packagers like Specialized for equal recognition.

IMO, a solution may be to become more boutique oriented. The bikes already try to command dream bike pricing. Make the rest of the process more boutique oriented as well. Have some quality control on who sells your bikes, establish a process to assure that customers are given properly fitted bikes, allow easier customization. All in all, deal with the whole experience rather than the machine itself. I think this may be one way to keep afloat. I don't think going Asian is, because, simply, they are not large enough and do not have the same exposure on the retail level as others so they desperately need a distinction over the competition which, IMO, it does not exist with their monocoque products.

Colnago appears to be at a crossroads juncture right now. Their future, at least for this poster's buying power, will depend on which turn they take as they are becoming a second generation family owned company.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

DC - I agree with your thought that Colnago is at a crossroads right now. Do they throw in the towel and go all Chinese like Pinarello? If not, how do they make the profits to stay afloat in this very competitive market? I hope they stay as Italian as possible and focus on quality, as you suggest and like, for instance, Perazzi shotguns. After experiencing the worst customer service I've ever experienced in the bike world (see my derailleur hanger replacement thread) I know I won't drop big bux on another until I know things have changed for the better.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

chuckice said:


> Would Ferrari do this to a Ferrari? No.


That comment says it best. :thumbsup:


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Seriously fugly...not a good sign for what is to come.


----------

